# Weaving- Some gifts I had made for Christmas



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

One of my best friends is here on KP so I could not post till she got them and she did. The present one was easy but I hated the way the back came out not very pretty. I know you do not see the back but I knew it was messy. I'm my worst critic. The other is the houses did not come out the way it did in the video they are my first so practice makes perfect. The third is a everyday one just plain Jane weaving. She really liked them. They warp is 3/2 cotton I had laying around weft is the same in some mostly I love this cotton in green and red the 8/2 cotton blue and red on the plain Jane one. The plain Jane one is a great size 18 x 25 after wet finish the package one came out to short was only about 18 x 15 the house one was 18 x 24. I used the 8 dent 
they start out at 19" wide and aprox. 3 1/2 yds in the warp.


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

Still very nice. Amazing what you can make one thread at a time.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Lovely weaving!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

All are so nice! Weaving is a wonderful talent.


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

They are very nice. I especially like the one with the little packages.


----------



## maureenb (Apr 1, 2011)

I am the recipient of those great towels,I not only like them,I love them❤,and am so thankful for our friendship..


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Very nice....


----------



## lindamarcella (Dec 14, 2016)

Isn't it nice too when the recipient appreciates the work we've done? It makes us want to do more. I remember years ago doing a lovely fisherman's sweater for a young grandson. He was into dinosaurs so I attached nice wooden dinosaur buttons including one on each pocket. He took it out of the package, looked at it all of 3 seconds and tossed it aside. I decided then to only make for someone who wanted me to knit something specific for them. Otherwise I knit for myself or someone in need.


----------



## AiLin (Dec 28, 2012)

They look good. Yes, we sure can be critical of our own work.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

What lovely gifts, I'm sure she is happy.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

A lovely gift andweaving.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

I really like the Plain Janes! Excellent!


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Great projects! Thank you for the details, too.


----------

